# Foai Sibwesa VS Pleco



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all,
Here is a video of my Foai and Pleco fight.
Who is going to win?
Watch the video and enjoy it.
Thanks for watching.
Le


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

LOL funny video  I was expecting a monster common pleco or something, not a little bugger like that! Gorgeous male cichlid too by the way!


----------



## thaile601 (Mar 7, 2010)

A little bugger was a winner, my foai moved to other side of the tank now.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That cichlid is amazing.... Cuuutteee pleco :3


----------

